# Anza Borrego Desert State Park



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

We spent the past three days at Borrego Palms campground. Beautiful weather in the mid 80's with mild nights. Not quite as many wildflowers as we had hoped for but still a great mid-week adventure. Saw two other Outbacks here, a 21RS and a 26RLS. I spoke to one of the owners and mentioned this site and he was interested in joining the group. The other one got away before I had a chance to talk to him.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Need to add that to my list of places to go!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We've got reservations for April 15-17 with two other couples and their rigs at Aqua Caliente County Park. I'm guessing the flowers should still be acceptable by then. If not, we'll do some 4-wheeling and then do some relaxing in the park's mineral water pools.

Did you see these sculptures when you were in the park. I think they're great.


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

While you're there, be sure to take the time to drive up to Julian and have some fantastic 'Julian Pie'. And be sure to take a side trip to Fonts Point and get a good look at the badlands.


----------

